# My cover of Guthrie Govan's "Fives" solo



## RyanCarraher (Aug 20, 2011)

please let me know what you think!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Nesty (Aug 21, 2011)

Flawless guitar playing. I'm struggling to find any mistakes there, you seem to play the solo with ease.

Well done my friend.


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 21, 2011)

jealous


----------



## DVRP (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy! Great job.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 22, 2011)

Not perfect, but it's a damn sight better than what I could do. Well done man! Sweet vibrato.


----------



## RyanCarraher (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys! check this out RyanwCarraher | BANDHAPPY


----------



## rebenton (Feb 4, 2012)

Really nice. You captured his phrasing a lot better than most Guthrie covers I've seen. It may not have been 'perfect' (I couldn't catch a mistake in it if I tried), but I think you got the feel of it, and that's probably the most important part. I'd give you an A.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow. You've been playing a year less than me, are two years younger than me, and play better than I can imagine myself doing in the next 3 years or so 
And you opened for Holdsworth?


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 4, 2012)

Seriously I fuckin hate you!!!! Your better than I will ever be in my life. Awesome job dude!!


----------



## Magenta Crush (Feb 4, 2012)

Impressive to say the least. Well done!


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, someones gonna get a call for lessons reallll soon like.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 4, 2012)

Dayummm.


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy fucking hell that was some serious shredding dude 

Great job!


----------



## RyanCarraher (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah man I opened for him a few years ago! was a great experience!


----------



## grogarage (Feb 19, 2012)

what pisses me off is that you made it look easy...freaking nice!!


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 20, 2012)

As I am an average guitarist at best, take this with a grain of salt. 

I am a clarinet/sax player for session work, and I do quite a bit of Jazz/Fusion playing.

This is really really good. Technically quite flawless... musically though, I felt like the phrasing on this particular take was 80% there. The thing that Govan does so mind boggling well is play fast guitar solos with beautiful dynamic control and phrasing. You were most of the way there, but I kind of felt like it was lacking just that extra bit of spit and polish to make me go


----------



## Tones (Feb 20, 2012)

Very smooth playing! Greetings from another bergen county resident 
Washington Township specifically.. TRAIN ME!


----------



## ToneLabeouf (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! 

/subscribed.


----------



## RyanCarraher (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Tones! Nice to meet a fellow New Jersey dweller on here! If you do want to take lessons with me I am a teacher on a website that does online lessons..check it out!

RyanwCarraher | BANDHAPPY


----------

